# £20 camera + 1 x concert =



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

After buying one of the Little Tikes indestructible cameras for my 5 year old I was left sorely disappointed with its 0.3MP camera!?! 
So after trawling ebay we sold that and bought her a Kodak C340 with docking printer for £20! 
I thought I would test it out at the Pink concert yesterday as it didn't really mind if it got bashed.
I was pleasantly suprised what a cheap camera can achieve, I bought a S7000 Finepix and cant get better results! lol
Hope you enjoy the budget shots, took a while to get used to the auto focus. 

































































































uncropped original files


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes please! 

Good work from a cheapo.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Great shots. Really, some very good shots from a cheap camera! How close did you get though?? Jeez!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice shots

You would wouldn't you?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I was just thinking the same! Crikey, you must have been close enough to smell her perfume (oooeeer missus!).

Great shots though man! Shows what I was saying in the bridge camera thread, its the man not the machine! Well done.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The C340 was a cracking cam back when I was looking, I ended up with the Z740 for about £20 more as it had the 10x optical zoom.

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Crikey, if he'd have got one with a 10x zoom you'd have been able to see her......:doublesho:devil::doublesho...... errrr.... a lot closer!:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Some great shots there!

I'm wanting to buy my son a camera for Christmas he's soon to be 7 so wasn't wanting anything too complicated/fancy/expensive - I'd been looking in the Canon outlet on eBay as they have some nice ones on there but I think this Kodak might just fit the bill and I'll not be worried about him dropping it! :lol:

Thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great shots with inexpensive equipement. :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.
I bet I could have got sharper clearer images with a bit of practice and a steady hand.
Being front row with Pink 2 ft in front and surrounded by Lesbians doesn't help you take photos one handed......and yes my other hand was in the air 
Still we were queuing most of the day!

Really pleased with the camera overall, it seems to excel in natural light giving really vivid colours compared to other cameras I have used.


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Good pictures there like.

I also went to see Pink at Newcastle on Monday she was brilliant.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Watched her in Sheffield last week and she was amazing!!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice shots.

I was side stage with her at T in the Park a few years back. Closer than you but no camera!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great shots, but.................who is pink?

























I'll get my coat now!!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

always good to see pics of pink 
got really excited when i found out she was staying in a local hotel, i had to go and see her and pulled an autograph out of the bag 

http://www.southportforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=50413440


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great shots, but.................who is pink?
> 
> I'll get my coat now!!!


She is a very talented entertainer 
I would challenge any music lover not to enjoy her concerts.

What amazes me is how she can do full on wire stunts upside down and still manage to hit notes.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

how exactly did she get into the trousers in the first pic..?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Short1e said:


> Watched her in Sheffield last week and she was amazing!!!


Echo that I was at the Sheffield concert as well. Absolutely fantastic show, even if you're not a huge fan of her music the live performance is a must see.

Oh great pics OP btw :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pics, especially from a £20 camera! She looks stunning, as usual.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I would like to ask a noob question since it relates to my own pictures and it is on display here.

Q. Why do you get the green/blue patten across the whole picture?

Q. How can you reduce it or not get it?

From the above pictures it is more obvious when there is a strong bright light source and less so when there isn't, would it be the camera's lens getting overloaded? Any general settings which would help?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it's the light hitting the frontmost element of the optical system and that glass not dealing with it either because it can't or it's dirty.

how to keep it down?
a) keep your lens clean
b) avoid shooting towards bright light
c) get a lens hood

You can't always avoid it, though.

Bret


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> b) avoid shooting towards bright light
> 
> Bret


Impossible  The damn light was shining right at us!


----------

